# Pears



## Mark Parrott (Feb 2, 2016)

Can we eat pears? Simple.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, but I wouldn't recommend it, too much sugar. Same for most fruit I'm afraid. I find I can get away with small amounts of berries, such as blueberries or rasps and the occasional orange, as long as it's a small one. The worst offenders are mangoes and bananas (wail, sob). This has been the hardest thing for me because I'm a fruit freak, now I'm getting the proper treatment and can inject for what I eat rather than eat for what I inject, I suppose I could have some now and again, but I probably won't as I tend to reserve these things for hypo days when I can't get me BGs off the floor.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 2, 2016)

So I take it that the benefits of fruit don't out way the sugar content then


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 2, 2016)

Correct. Sugars and carbs are not our friends.


----------



## Robin (Feb 2, 2016)

I'd happily eat a pear, they have useful vitamins, minerals and fibre. Ok, I know I can dial up the Insulin for it, but I still have to watch out for spikes. I would eat it at the end of a meal where I'd had a low or no carb first course, though, to slow down the transit of the sugar into my bloodstream. And I'd test to see what happens.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2016)

The worst offenders are the best pears, the ones that stay hard enough but when you bite them are so juicy it drips down your chin.

A rock hard Conference pear that you can only cleave with a freshly honed and heavy machete, have the least sugar.  Awful things!


----------



## Annette (Feb 3, 2016)

trophywench said:


> A rock hard Conference pear that you can only cleave with a freshly honed and heavy machete, have the least sugar.  Awful things!


Ah, but, if you want to cook with them, they are the best - baked pears, like baked apples. Add what you want (I just drizzle a little butter to roast mine, but put raisins and brown sugar on hubby's - obv not D)


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 3, 2016)

When I was diagnosed I was told to cut down on my fruit in take. I was having 5-7 portions of fruit a day. When my DN went through the list of fruit that was a no-no for diabetic it was all my favourites. Pears, grapes, pineapple, melon, all off the menu. I also have to carefully portion my fruit now. I could quite happily sit and eat an entire punnet of fruit, that's a definite no-no! I eat more veg than fruit now.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 3, 2016)

Pears are OK for me.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2016)

Ah - never tried to bake a pear or cooked one at all in fact, Annette !  Belle Helene are poached and I think Conference would be OK for that, but think when the poaching liquid is red wine, then they normally use Rochas.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> When I was diagnosed I was told to cut down on my fruit in take. I was having 5-7 portions of fruit a day. When my DN went through the list of fruit that was a no-no for diabetic it was all my favourites. Pears, grapes, pineapple, melon, all off the menu. I also have to carefully portion my fruit now. I could quite happily sit and eat an entire punnet of fruit, that's a definite no-no! I eat more veg than fruit now.


Melon should be OK as it's mostly water - it might be high GI, but it is actually low-medium GL when you take portion size into account  This is why GL is more useful than GI


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 3, 2016)

In the summer, I usually at least once have a bowl of strawberries and cream (with powdered sweetener if needed) -- it doesn't seem to affect my BG.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2016)

I have Greek yoghurt & strawberries for breakfast and my BS is fine.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 3, 2016)

I have Skyr with strawbs and blueberries- yummmmm


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm OK with most berries too, but I became allergic to strawberries about three years ago and can't fresh ones any more (boohoo). For the rest, as long as I keep it within reason and don't eat the whole punnet at once, I don't seem to get much of a rise, cream or no cream. I often have some for breakfast with my home made yoghurt, scrumptious.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2016)

I thought of trying Skyr, but the carbs looked higher than natural Greek yoghurt, so I daren't try it.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2016)

If you freeze berries (so you can't just eat em one after the other) then when you want some, get out X amount and whiz them in the microwave for a few secs, they thaw and get warm, the juices run, and you then pour really cold yog or cream over them - or dollop them into the yog etc - it's fab !


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm not a massive fruit fan, but pears, apples, melons and mango are fine for me.  I only ever do fruit with yoghurt though and I don't do that low fat nonsense so that's probably why.  I do occasionally have a pear as a standalone item without problem.  I think the issue is fruit is "marketed" as a guilt free option and people eat far too much of it without realising how much sugar some fruit contains.  Strawberries though are my nemesis, those things hit me quicker than jelly babies, and they give me a rash, so maybe that's why!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 4, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I'm not a massive fruit fan, but pears, apples, melons and mango are fine for me.  I only ever do fruit with yoghurt though and I don't do that low fat nonsense so that's probably why.  I do occasionally have a pear as a standalone item without problem.  I think the issue is fruit is "marketed" as a guilt free option and people eat far too much of it without realising how much sugar some fruit contains.  Strawberries though are my nemesis, those things hit me quicker than jelly babies, and they give me a rash, so maybe that's why!


So far I've only had fruit with yoghurt, so it's probably being slowed down.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 4, 2016)

I love my fruit. This is the first time i 2 years that I have caught a cold, and the only thing ive done is reduced my fruit intake.


----------



## Diadav99 (Feb 5, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Correct. Sugars and carbs are not our friends.


This where im really struggling to get to grip with all this. The initial advice on being diagnose T 2 in December was balanced diet , inc 5 a day fruits. What im finding is that carbs and fruits likd pears send my sugar levels soaring and thats bad.  #confusednewbie


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 5, 2016)

I was told the same, but joined this forum and realised how out of touch the NHS are.  So LCHF is the way forward for me.  Only fruit I can eat are berries.  Replaced white bread with Burgen & Lidl's high protein rolls, replaced potatoes with sweet potatoes & celeriac, rice with bulgar wheat (no one mentions that on here, but it's much lower carb than rice & is gorgeous!) and replaced pasta with courgetti.  If I fancy anything sweet, then just a couple of squares of 85% dark choccy does the job.  Also made a LC cake.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 5, 2016)

Diadav99 said:


> This where im really struggling to get to grip with all this. The initial advice on being diagnose T 2 in December was balanced diet , inc 5 a day fruits. What im finding is that carbs and fruits likd pears send my sugar levels soaring and thats bad.  #confusednewbie


My nurse told me to have only 2-3 portions of fruit a day, because of the sugar levels in them.


----------

